# Fishing Equipment Distance?



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys, first post here. 

I have a normal drum outfit that consists of a 11' 9" Pinnacle Absolute rod, a slosh30, 20# big game, 50# shocker, and an 8 ounce sinker. I don't practice with any sort of "bait" replica even though I probably should. 

I feel like I can cast this combo fairly well, being I'm an Ohio boy that gets to the ocean once a year for a week. I can routinely hit 150 yards with my biggest throw being 164 using a standard "hatteras cast." 

I was wondering how well a "tournament caster" could throw the same set up just so I have something to compare myself to. I know that the record is about 880 feet or so, but I also know that was done with a set up that you wouldn't want to fish with. Could someone please ellaborate on how much difference in distance there is between a drum set up and a tournament set up? 

Also, how much difference is there between a true pendelum and a hatteras cast for the same guys? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Jeremiahm,

Several years ago there were several 8nbait castamucks in NC & VA. Kind of a state vs state braggin rights kinda thing. There was even an 8nbait contest on Sun afternoon of a Sportcast USA event several years ago. If memory serves me the winning cast that day was in the high 400's or low 500's. That was with a standard fishfinder drum rig with a 4" leader and a simulated bait using a piece of sassy shad.

The bait cuts your distance significantly, but if you are casting 164 yrds with a drum rig and 8oz on a hatteras cast then you are hitting it pretty good. I would estimate that the top tourney guys using an 8oz pyramid sinker and drum fishing gear would be in the 200 yard range.... with a little 8 oz practice.... 

To answer your other questions, I have a zziplex straight 8 (drum rod) that I have tourney cast (pendulum) in the high 600's with a tweaked reel, .31 line and a 150 gram sinker. That was a few years ago, It may carry a bit more now. The top guys in the USA are close to 800', some over on a good day with the right conditions.

As far as the difference between a hatteras cast and a pendulum, well it really depends on the caster. When I started to learn the pendulum it took me over a year to consistantly throw it farther than my beach cast. For a guy who has both casts down pat, I'd say that the pendulum cast would be worth 150' or more. It is a very powerful cast.

You should really consider coming out to a SCUSA event. The Worlds are in Crisfield MD on Sept 23,24,25. Great guys, lots of fun and I assure you that you will learn from the experience. New casters are welcome and the way you cast now you might just suprise a few people.

Join us,

Tommy


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. 

I used to read about the castamucks all the time a couple of years ago when I first got into drum fishing and was reading every post on every board out there about the obx. Those forums are what made my mind up on the equipment I now have. Great info on all of them. That was back when Red Dog was alive with no forum, Mojo was a RDT employee, and the Hatteras Outfitters board was just beginning. Things have changed a little since then I guess. 

I'm 6'2" and 245#, I'm just trying to muscle it out there right now. I'd really like to get some "lessons" from someone that knows what they are doing so I could get to my potential. Two hundred yards would be pretty cool. 

I'm going to put a four inch leader and a piece of rubber on the line tomorrow and see what it does to my casts. I haven't casted 8nbait for over two years now because last year I didn't make it to the banks (my son was born in sept last year.) So, it could be a little foriegn for me right now, but I remember the last time I was down that the cast actually felt a little better and I seemed to load the rod a little more with a chunk of bunker on a short leader. So, maybe the bait won't cut me down as bad as someone else that has their sweet spot right at 8 ounces. I guess I won't know until I try it. 

Thanks for the info again.

Jeremiah


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sounds like we got started in the drum fishing game about the same time. I got hooked (pun intended) when I first steped up to cape point in Oct of 96 with an 11' penn powerstick and a 9500ss spinning reel. First cast ever from the point I hooked and landed a citation 45" drum....  

From there it was a steep learning curve to find the right equipment and learn the finer points of the hatteras cast. Got lots of great advice from the old original Mowire, he steered me to my first true drum set-up, 12' Gloomis and a 7500c3ct. Tres was then and still is now a great source for top notch equipment and one of the best casters out there, both pendulum and hatteras cast. 

If you get the chance, you really should make one of the tournaments. I know it's a looong way from Ohio but it would be worth the trip for the "lessons" alone. Friday is always practice day and one on one help is something you could get for the asking. I learned from many guys at these events and enjoy the chance to give a little back.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I missed one question in your original post. The difference between a drum setup and a tournament setup.

Typical Drum setup - 

11-12' medium heavy to heavy action rod. Most are now graphite or a combination of graphite and glass. Breakaway 2p/1p, Outcast, Lamiglass 1502 are a few of the popular rods out there. Reel needs to hold 275-300 yrds of 20 lb mono. Daiwa shv30, Abu 7500 ct and the Penn mag 525 are popular reels.

Typical tournament setup - 

Most casters use specialized rods. Zziplex's are the most popular followed by Century and Greys. Most rods are in the 13-14 ft range, with many guys using a reducer which adds a foot to the rod. Many to choose from. HST, SST, FT, XTR, and Primo Syncro are a few of the popular Zziplexes.

Reels are highly tuned and balanced abu's. 5500's, 6500's, Ultra mag 2's and 3's. There are a few Penn 525 out there mags but they are a little big. Line diameter and shock leader diameter have to meet a min. requirement. 150 event - .31mm running line. 125 event .28mm running line, both events require a .75mm shock leader 

Easy to tie up $$$ quickly... lol

Tommy


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thanks again.*

My first trip specifically targeting drum also resulted in a citation, a 46" beauty that was the biggest of the week. Since then, I have been chomping at the bit to get down to do it a again. I've landed a few since then, but that was the biggest. I'm actually looking for one now that would work for the table. Good or bad, I haven't caught one small enough to make the slot yet  

Is the hatteras cast typically a straight back and straight through cast, or is there some round the body motion to it as well? Mine is basically through a 185-190 degree arc as looked at from above. Is this typical, or do I need more rotation in it? The only reason I keep most of the rotation out of it is for safety reasons and the possibility of someone standing to close to me while casting. 

I took a video of myself casting yesterday, and I should have it up on the net tomorrow sometime. Does anyone have any ideas of a place where I could upload a video for people to see? I guess I could email it to anyone that wants to see it and could give me some pointers on the hatteras cast.

Jeremiah


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Strength*

How big are you? When heaving serious weight a minimum amount of strength is needed which you aparently have, but then it seems to be skill that really seperates "the men from the boys". You definitely outcast me, but that's not saying much. I'm finally going to meet a good caster next week who is going to give me some pointers. It sounds like from the advice that I've been given on this board that personal instruction from a good caster is critical.


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*I totally agree*

It does takes a minimum amount of strength. That big ole rod with a whole 8 ounces on the end of it gets awful heavy somewhere in the stroke. I guess the idea is to have that heavy feeling as long as you can make, even better would be to get that heavy feeling to build over a longer period of time. 

Does anyone have any ideas of how to attach a video file to this thread?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Check the results*

after this events takes place.

To bad your so far away.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20076


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*no kidding*

That would be a blast. 

I'll be on my way to the banks friday afternoon. I can't wait to get there, it's been two years for me now. 

I was planning on doing some practicing with a chunk of rubber to simulate some 8nbait casts, but I had a break off the other night. That shouldn't be a problem, but I can't find any more 50# line in the state for another shocker and I can't find my other shocker/sinker to re-tie. It's the pits living so far from the ocean!

Hey Tommy, I have a new personal best now. I hit 505 feet the other night with the added rotation we talked about. I'm not near as accurate or as straight, but sometimes it doesn't matter in the ocean. I can't wait to respool and make that first cast on the point on saturday!

Jeremiah


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremiahm,

That's a great cast. Was that 8oz?? The accuracy will come with practice, one of the keys is remembering to visualize your target before the cast then square up for the hit and look up at the target.

Good work,

Tommy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

stick 8 in a tennis ball...that is close to 8&bait...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*tommy*

What rod do you think cast 8 and bait the best as far as pure distance?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surfrat,

To be honest my heavers are all 5-6 years old. I have a lami 1502 that I love to drum fish with. Lightweight and slim, it's a great stand up point rod. My best casting heaver is a zziplex straight 8. A little fat in the butt and some say a little soft in the tip but it casts great and really handles the big drum well.

As far a pure distance on a 8nbait drum rod I'm just not sure. I've heard great things about the new Tommy Wheeler Inferno and Nail. I threw a Century Tip Tornado Sport last fall that Ryan let me test drive and I believe it would out cast many rods in the right hands. Ryan had cut a couple of inches off the tip and it was very powerful. The old 2/1 breakaway was capable of big distance.

Sorry but I just don't have a clear answer.

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i have a 1509, 2pc1pc,that i love to bait cast with. rated at 14oz its a beast. got a tourny butt for it and learned how to distance cast with it and it served me well till i got my zipp. i use either my 525mag or my 7500 on it.

frank


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*hey tommy....*

that tournament setup doesn't sound anything like mine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

lol...

No it doesn't Mark.... 

Are you going to make the tourney in a couple of weeks?? Look forward to seeing you again.

Tommy


----------

